# Is anyone growing Firebush plants?



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have a couple in my planter boxes and they have not started thier comeback yet. Most all of my other outdoor plants are budding.
Last year was the 1st time I have planted them, they got big, and full of flowers. I cut them back but am not seeing any sprigs as of yet. 
Web says to consider them annuals, so I am hoping they make a comeback.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

I cut mine way back about three weeks ago here in San Antonio and just this week started seeing new sprigs. They have come back for the last three years.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh those are beautiful Mark! what other plants are Budding?

I've giving up on plants,, I kill everthing.


----------



## chimchim (Aug 11, 2005)

my neighbor has one that she cuts to the ground every year. don't recall when it starts to bud (haven't seen it yet), but it always comes back and gets to be about 4' high. seems to love the sun and heat.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Mine are just now starting to bud. They should come back just fine.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Mine still look like a bunch of planted sticks


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Patience my dear, they will come back. I thought the same thing last year and they finaly came back and just beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My Firebush has not come back either. But, it always has. Guess I keep waiting.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I noticed new growth coming from the base of the plant yesterday. 

It's about time......


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I have always called that a hummingbird bush, glad to know its real name. rs


----------

